
Twitter: What’s Next, the Purchase of Tweet.com? - buckpost
http://www.twitterrati.com/2009/07/01/twitter-whats-next-the-purchase-of-tweetcom/
======
grellas
As I recall, in the early days, Steve Jobs paid the trademark holders of the
MacIntosh red apples $100K to assure that Apple Computer got clear rights to
the Mac name.

I guess it falls within that tradition for Twitter to buy rights to a site
featuring birds that tweet.

The parallels end there, however, as Apple was not trying to corner naming
rights relating to key parts of an ecosystem that had already grown up around
its products on the assumption that the name could be freely used.

